# How well do you trust your dogs?



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OK long story short my neighbors have a Curr hound mix and she bit the 4 yr old daughter in the face more then once. They blamed the dog and I blame them because they left the daughter unattended with the dog in the first place. Honestly I trust my dogs with my kids but I would never leave them alone after all they are just animals. 

The husband was so mad he wanted to go after the dog but it was there own negligence that lead to the whole incident in the first place. They know that this dog has some issues when left unattended with the kids because she also bit the 8 yr old on the nose.

Would you keep a dog if it bit you kid? And would you ever trust a dog to be left unattended with your kids even if you trusted it a 100 %..

The decided to keep her and that's all good it's on them but they get funny when I go there with my kids and I ask them to put her up. While we know the dog well I just don't want her near my kids at all, if they don't like it too bad..

I just feel that she may be better off in a home without kids..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't have kids. However, none of my dogs are ever left alone with kids. They've never bitten one, but why take a chance? Dogs can't talk, and how would one know the 'kid' hadn't bugged the dog so it nipped them unless the kid fessed up. 

As for keeping a dog if it bit a kid, mine are never in a circumstance to do so..If kids are around, I am rightthere, or if I get weird vibes from the situation, the dogs are put up. Normally tho, there aren't small kids around here.

It's not about trusting my dogs, it's about being safe and being there if anything should happen.

Poor dog, your right, neighbors neglect, and the dog pays in the end


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't allow my boy out of sight around children. But he's also not grown up with children and the few he's seen/interacted with, he's been perfectly fine with. He's very gentle and understands how to play. Now that he's older its easier because most of the play is tug or fetch rather than wrestle.

I have to say that if I raised a child around him, or he was raised around that child, I'd probably leave the two of them together. Again, depends on age of child and circumstance, and it would be THIS particular dog. Any dogs in the future (I'm guessing that this dog might have to deal with a baby much later one) would definitely be supervised until I could trust them and the child to not do anything to each other. Usually step one is teaching the child (who is more understanding depending on age) of what they can and can't do to a dog.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

We had an adult female we rescued from the shelter. We didn't know anything about her, we had only 2 kids at the time. We did not leave her unattended for a long time. After about 6 months or so, our oldest was interested in taking her out. I'd let her do everything except I'd stand on the back porch and watch. Then it was to a point I felt I could trust Ellie. So I no longer supervised. Months went on with no problem. 

One day daughter came back in and said Ellie bit her on the ankle. It wasn't major. But I took it seriously. I inquired as to the circumstances she bit her. Daughter said she didn't do anything. Eliie did it out of the blue. Something didn't feel right, considerating she always took to guarding the kids. They were her sole focus when we were out as a family. She always made sure she could see them. So I didn't see her biting out of the blue..

I let daughter continue taking Ellie out. One day I peeked out the window and seen daughter mishandle Ellie. She was pulling, jerking, yanking on the leash. She felt Ellie wasn't following her fast enough. The kids aren't allowed to do corrections. I had seen Ellie snarl. I stepped out and intervened. Daughter was punished. She didn't take her out anymore. 
After seeing what happened I felt Ellie was only doing what she did in defense.

Now that we have Franklin, he's learning. But I don't trust him completely. He's still a pup and naturally reacts to things.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I would trust Crookytail around most normal children.

I would not trust Pongu around any children, which is to say, I _would_ trust him to freak out and probably bite somebody. He's pretty reliable about that.

But my dogs don't often have the opportunity to be around kids anyway, and never unsupervised.

I feel sorry for your neighbors' dog. Poor thing is totally being set up to fail.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta and Thor are NOT good around kids. On the (sadly) rare occasions the grandkids are here, the dogs are crated or leashed.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Both dogs are raised around my two kids and their friends. I trust my shepherd very much. If he's uncomfortable she will get up and move or come to me. My daughter can walk her when we go on walks together. My mastiff is only 6 months old, she has to earn my trust. We took
Both trick or treating yesterday in an insanely crowded neighborhood with kids and adults in costumes and haunted houses etc. some people reached out and pet them without asking. Some people made weird noises at them. They were perfect. No reactions. Well behaved. 

With that said I don't leave kids and dogs unattended. My shepherd had a very high prey drive and kids run and scream. And I make sure all kids treat my animals respectfully or I will speak up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My kids know better for the most part not to taunt or tease our dogs but in the end of the day they do still pluck or pull a tale but that's when I step in and correct and control the situation. 

I told them when were talking that the daughter could have aggravated the dog and their response was the dog should have ignored it and I said to them that was being unrealistic if provoked or mishandled anything would lash out.. 

As much as I adore my two, I would just rather not take chances and avoid an incident at all cost just my thought tho 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Neither of my current dogs were raised around children and although they are wonderful with kids and don't give me one iota of a reason to not trust them, I would never leave them unattended around children. I just don't think they are experienced enough to handle random child actions without me there for direction. But they do love the never ending energy children have 
My sister and I grew up with gsds though and my childhood dogs were amazing with kids and we were unattended with the dogs regularly. Not as infants of course but once we were out of toddler age the dogs were free to be wherever we were. 100% trustworthy with children and never let any harm come to us.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't trust Vader unattended around children, he's still a puppy and having a very high prey drive so I'm sure he'd accidentally tackle someone. 

My other two however I trust with my niece and nephew, and pretty much any other child that comes into the home. There are some kids I don't trust with them, only because those children have tried to mistreat them and I find it unacceptable. However they didn't react to being smacked by some obnoxious kid. 

I think it's perfectly okay to leave your children unattended around your dogs, being that you trust your child with that dog. I don't think you should have a dog you don't trust, if the dog bites without a valid reason such as defending (even perceived defending) or on accident like trying to get a toy and little fingers got in at the last minute, that dog is no longer trustworthy and shouldn't be in your home. I was raised alongside a Samoyed and learned to walk by pulling up on her belly fur, while it was cruel I'm sure she wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere else. She was my greatest protector and often left alone with me while I played in the yard as a child or while my mother did housework. The same goes for my other two, raised with me since childhood.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have no kids. So my girls have not been raised around children. 

I have my sisters' girls', moreso my older sister's girls. But on a good week I can bring a dog there. 

This past week I had the girls for several days and they stayed one night at my home. Which means that I had to go and clean kennels and settle everyone for the day while the girls were there. The last time I did this, the girls came into the living room and were playing with the dog behind the baby gate. 

Nothing happened, so it was ok, but it made me nervous. I will most likely put a dog down if it bites a kid, unless there are really extenuating circumstances. Therefore, I want to know what is going on.

This time, Jenna (8 years old) and Karma (8 months old) were behind the baby gate. Most of the time Babs (also 8 years old, who sees the girls the most) was in with us. Before taking care of everyone, I put Babs in a crate, and let Jenna and Karma in for an hour or so for them to play with the girls with me present. Then I put them back in their area, and told the girls to work on their homework, and went out to take care of everyone. 

Then I let Babs back in. Analisa went off to the bedroom to nap, and Babs went with her. Doors are open, the dining room where Elena and I were playing monopoly is a hallway and living room away from the bedroom. I trust Babs and Analisa. But I did not want to leave her inside with the girls while I was outside taking care of the others, especially since Jenna and Karma managed to open the baby gate earlier in the week. If there was a fight, the girls did not need to see that, and they might have tried to intervene and that _is _scary.

I don't think Jenna or Babs or Karma would ever bite the girls, but if there is a fight between mature females, all bets are off. 

If the girls lived with me, I would probably trust them and the dogs much farther than I do with them not owning any dogs, and my dogs having children over only rarely. 

I will let the girls walk the dog to the park or on the bike path, but I am right there with them. The girls are just 7 this month, and the other will be 7 in January. Every year they grow so much though, not physically but mentally and emotionally. I do not know how 8 years old will be different from 7.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I trust Rogue around kids. He has always been a gentle giant. The only mishap we had with him was actually because he's too well behaved. My friends 4 year old was sitting on the couch and patted her knees and said "Roguey" so Rogue being a good dog, jumped up... Couldn't see the kid anymore lol!! He didn't hurt her, in fact she was giggling so much! He has been brilliant with my 2.5 year old daughter, right from the word go. We never made the dogs a taboo subject for her, and never made her a taboo subject for the dogs. 
We had a lab cross though at the time that Lily was just going 18 months. He started to get aggressive. He bit rogue on the ear and started to snarl and nip at my daughter, even if she was just walking past. The dogs were never left alone with Lily, but the fact that both parties are unpredictable, I just couldn't have that. The Labrador was rehomed with a family that had older kids, and told all about his past experiences with us. He needed a firmer hand from all members of the family, and Lily just couldn't do that! 
Currently with River, who is 6 months old, it's a matter of her being mindful of where Lily is (which is hard cause she's so energetic at current) and the shepherd herding instinct. Lily squeals and runs... River follows her and tries to grab her feet and hands. We are working towards this not happening, as River is not being aggressive, she is just playing. 
Rogue has been laid on, led lily around the house while she holds his tail, puts up with her cuddles around his neck, he puts his forehead to hers and she Scruffs the fur on either side of his face/neck, she tickles his paws (which he hates me doing, he's very ticklish) and when she's laying on the couch or playing on the floor, he's laying next to her on the floor or he walks up and sniffs her feet, gives them a lick and wanders off again. 

The deal with the Labrador was that I just had no trust in him, and no trust in my daughter to leave him alone. I would have spent every day on edge, or the lab would have been forced to live outside, and then be chained up whenever Lily wanted to go outside to play. The Labrador is thriving now, and has three older children to play with.
If my dogs bite in an aggressive way, the outcome is dependent on the circumstance. The lab was getting irritated with his life and I could see that, so we rehomed him. My mums Pomeranian was just aggressive. Snapped at everyone. And was always TRYING to get to Lily. He was put to sleep. (10 years old) the one thing I will say though is if a dog bit my daughter... They'd be gone. It's that simple.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> The husband was so mad he wanted to go after the dog


It says everything to me, try to be a psychologist yourself. Yes, of course, the dog is an animal, driven mostly by instincts, and we, the humans, are the animals driven by reason. But, we share a lot with dogs in our smallest social cell ( that is our family, and for the dog is his pack ). Any arguments in the dog pack are very rare, and if it happens - the most bossy one will cut it off very quickly. The majority of times dogs prefer to cooperate. My grandfather had 18 dogs at once, and those who came in the last had to learn, that if they continued argueing with the alpha dog - the whole pack very quickly will start biting them. This bossy father slaps his daughter in her face. And she continues to argue with him. The dog simply stood on the father's side ( who ironically wanted to kill him), it could have been as little as some facial expression of the girl, reminding that one in the situation with her father, that triggered him for attack. It is abnormal for any dog to attack his family member. *Dogs don't bite family children, if there is a harmony in the family.* Like anywhere else in our human society, our human family is a set of unequals, your dog senses it.
I worked with the dog's agression most of my life, and I have managed to persuade some people to never raise voice, stop shouting at their kids, agree with their wives all the time, agree that all men lack intelligence, stop this competition for dominance at any cost! And, the result was beatiful, though, not with every dog owner, maybe it was my ommission. Those, who were bitten by their own dog, after a while started to behave themselves in the family. They quickly noticed, that their dogs had become somewhat easier, then calmer, and finally obedient and human loving. Because they started to live in the changed environment where only love dominates.


----------



## MTGSD (Oct 9, 2013)

My first GSD, Bart I would have/did trust with my kids, but he was beyond bomb proof and raised with kids with constant physical contact. He enjoyed playing but was never rough nor mouthy at all. If he didn't like something he would walk away from the Kids. People always asked if he was a therapy dog as he could go any where under any circumstances and be fine. Loud/sudden noises and bright lights/sudden movement nothing phased him.
My newest rescue Buck , we're still building that trust. He was left tied to a pole downtown with a bag of food  , but he loves people and wants to play with every dog he meets. His biggest challenge is knowing his size and jumping as he thinks he is a 100 lb puppy and doesn't realize his impact (We're correcting this). It will be a long time before I consider him as robust as Bart in regard to the kids even though they get along well while supervised.



Apple said:


> I trust Rogue around kids. He has always been a gentle giant. The only mishap we had with him was actually because he's too well behaved. My friends 4 year old was sitting on the couch and patted her knees and said "Roguey" so Rogue being a good dog, jumped up... Couldn't see the kid anymore lol!! He didn't hurt her, in fact she was giggling so much! He has been brilliant with my 2.5 year old daughter, right from the word go. We never made the dogs a taboo subject for her, and never made her a taboo subject for the dogs.
> We had a lab cross though at the time that Lily was just going 18 months. He started to get aggressive. He bit rogue on the ear and started to snarl and nip at my daughter, even if she was just walking past. The dogs were never left alone with Lily, but the fact that both parties are unpredictable, I just couldn't have that. The Labrador was rehomed with a family that had older kids, and told all about his past experiences with us. He needed a firmer hand from all members of the family, and Lily just couldn't do that!
> Currently with River, who is 6 months old, it's a matter of her being mindful of where Lily is (which is hard cause she's so energetic at current) and the shepherd herding instinct. Lily squeals and runs... River follows her and tries to grab her feet and hands. We are working towards this not happening, as River is not being aggressive, she is just playing.
> Rogue has been laid on, led lily around the house while she holds his tail, puts up with her cuddles around his neck, he puts his forehead to hers and she Scruffs the fur on either side of his face/neck, she tickles his paws (which he hates me doing, he's very ticklish) and when she's laying on the couch or playing on the floor, he's laying next to her on the floor or he walks up and sniffs her feet, gives them a lick and wanders off again.
> ...


 It is a good thing you rehomed the lab as the shepherd wouldn't have tolerated that behavior toward his children once he got older and fights between the two would have resulted.


----------



## GreenCo (Sep 26, 2013)

I really lucked out. I got my guy at 3 years old and no idea about his past. Turns out he has a huge soft spot for kids and just wants to meet and play with them. I never leave him unsupervised but I really can't see him ever biting or attacking. All he does is try and heard all the kids together, he doesn't like once them try to run off. He like's to keep everyone together. I do think he would have an issue if someone he doesn't know tried to do something to a child. 

Anyways, I'd leave him alone for a day with my 4 young nephews and know I wouldn't have a problem. Never have or will but I do have that trust in him. He is very loyal and has been put in situations where kids acted as a threat (smashing a lego tower in front of his face while they were freaking out and he just stands by and puts up with it)


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I trust him with kids for sure, but I'd still never leave him alone with a child. Kids do rotten things when you aren't looking.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

There are two things should be to the notice of parents with kids.
1) a period between teething and 6 months, when your dog's gums are itching, he will grab with his teeth anything that moves him;
2) on the visits to your cousins, your friends, etc - never leave your dog with yours and other children inside, especially in one room, as your dog doesn't have any chance to escape, he will bite for self-protection being stressed by them. Lock him in your toilet - it would be less cruel , than to be "played with" little angels.
Any other case is abnormal and most likely the falt is in the family itself.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My son is grown so I don't have any kids around except when my young nephew visits with my sister.

I would not trust Lisl around my nephew unsupervised. She has read him the riot act more than once on a visit, but she does calm down after a few minutes.

If he moves from where he is sitting, it starts all over until I can quiet her.

It takes a good 30-45 minutes before Lisl is comfortable with anyone else in my home.

That is to be expected though since we are the only two here and I rarely receive visitors. This house is our castle and that's the way I want it.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

That sounds like a pretty sucky situation for all involved. Can't be sure if the issue is with the dogs or the kids - but there is definitely an issue with the parent's supervision. I agree the dog would be best put in another home, but it'd be extremely difficult to place a dog with two bites on children(that you know of, possibly more). The dog's probably going to suffer for the parent's negligence in the end.

I don't have kids, so my opinion on keeping a dog after biting my hypothetical kid doesn't hold much weight - but I think it would depend entirely on circumstances. A mauling would be an automatic out, but a simple bite if I didn't see it or believed it was provoked is deserving of a second chance in my opinion.

Personally, I would never leave any child unattended with any dog including my own. I've worked in animal shelters for too long and seen too many cases of dogs biting kids. A lot of the time no one was around to know what really happened/whether the kid provoked it or if there were warnings, they often say the dog has never had an issue with kids, or they were just alone for a few minutes, or they'll talk about how the dog only ever showed 'x'-behavior before with their kids(with the 'x'-behavior almost always being a body language precursor/warning of a bite that would be easily recognizable to someone with much dog experience) - no matter what the excuse, if the dog was turned in by the owner it's almost always been a death sentence for the dog if they end up in an open admission shelter like I've worked/work at. If the kid went to the hospital or a report was made with the department of health it was ALWAYS a death sentence for an owner-surrendered dog. Things can happen and it's too risky for my liking; no matter how much you trust your dogs they are still animals and kids will be kids, usually at their worst when your back is turned.

As far as trusting my own dogs with kids, at the very least I 100% trust that all of them would put out very clear signs before they'd ever lash out. That's all I really ask for - I'd always be there to see the slightest indication of a problem and everything beyond that is for ME to control.

- Cheyenne my 10yr old female, who I got as a puppy when I was barely in my teens myself, loves kids more than anything - I could never see her biting a child over anything, no matter what they did to her. While I would still always supervise, I'd trust her off-leash with any kid and wouldn't feel the need to rush to investigate if she went out of sight for a minute while kids were around.
- Sir, my 9yr old rescue, is a gentle giant and also loves kids more than anything and I know his previous home had rough and tumble, out-of-control children that he was flawless with, BUT he is older now and has severe HD and arthritis. I only let reasonably calm, gentle kids pet him these days as I worry that roughness could cause him pain which could possibly trigger a bite. He's never shown any sign that I need to have that concern, but I consider it a justified worry. I would trust him off-leash with trustworthy children of any age and have no worries he would bite, I would always supervise, but wouldn't be particularly concerned if he went out of sight for a minute with trusted children around.
- Gunner, my 1yearish recent rescue, I don't really don't know. I've only had him a couple of months and have zero history of any kind on him. I have not had him around any children yet so I couldn't even hazard a guess as to how he would be with them. My guess(with no real experience to back it up) is that given his aloofness and general disinterest in unknown adults mixed with his high drive he may would possibly be intimidated by overactive children at first or may chase and possibly even nip at an overactive or running child. At this point any encounter with children would be approached with caution and on-leash, only with trustworthy kids until I could get a good feel and comfort for how he would react. Never unsupervised, not even for a second.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I trust my dogs around kids 100% but know enough to never test this trust by leaving kids and dogs unattended.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Phoenix is strange around kids... 'It depends on the age of the kid, and how respectful the kid is. If they are from around 9 to about 17, he is okay. I honestly don't know how he would be around a young kid, an I don't want to find out at this point. I wouldn't trust him at all around a child, but part of it (actually, all o it, he wasn't socialized with kids that well as a pup) is my fault, partly because I always tense up and get nervous, no matter how hard I try and train myself not to.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

My 2 have not been around small kids other than seeing them in public so I am very careful when small kids come up to them. Better to be cautious and I don't blame you for not wanting your kids around a dog that has bitten before.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I trust my two 3 yr old females with my kids 100%, but Ranger is still a big pup and though I trust him not to bite, he will bowl them over when he plays. Tuke loves the kids and enjoys hanging out with them outdoors. She doesn't engage them in play very much, just likes to lay around and watch them, at least until something more interesting happens.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i trust my dog 100% as long as i can see him. if my dog bit one of my children 
i would get rid of him. i wouldn't trust that he wouldn't do it again.

why do you go to someone's house with your children
knowing they have a dog with a history of biting children?
protect your children.



BellaLuna said:


> OK long story short my neighbors have a Curr hound mix and she bit the 4 yr old daughter in the face more then once. They blamed the dog and I blame them because they left the daughter unattended with the dog in the first place. Honestly I trust my dogs with my kids but I would never leave them alone after all they are just animals.
> 
> The husband was so mad he wanted to go after the dog but it was there own negligence that lead to the whole incident in the first place. They know that this dog has some issues when left unattended with the kids because she also bit the 8 yr old on the nose.
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how are you avoiding an incident at all cost when you visit someone
with your children that has a dog with a history of biting children?



BellaLuna said:


> OK long story short my neighbors have a Curr hound mix and she bit the 4 yr old daughter in the face more then once. They blamed the dog and I blame them because they left the daughter unattended with the dog in the first place. Honestly I trust my dogs with my kids but I would never leave them alone after all they are just animals.
> 
> The husband was so mad he wanted to go after the dog but it was there own negligence that lead to the whole incident in the first place. They know that this dog has some issues when left unattended with the kids because she also bit the 8 yr old on the nose.
> 
> ...





BellaLuna said:


> My kids know better for the most part not to taunt or tease our dogs but in the end of the day they do still pluck or pull a tale but that's when I step in and correct and control the situation.
> 
> I told them when were talking that the daughter could have aggravated the dog and their response was the dog should have ignored it and I said to them that was being unrealistic if provoked or mishandled anything would lash out..
> 
> ...


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i trust my dog 100% as long as i can see him. if my dog bit one of my children
> i would get rid of him. i wouldn't trust that he wouldn't do it again.
> 
> why do you go to someone's house with your children
> ...


We don't anymore, I make my kids play outside and the last time we were there was for a party and she was put away because I told them in no way were my kids going in there with Her...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> how are you avoiding an incident at all cost when you visit someone
> with your children that has a dog with a history of biting children?


This was in reference to my two dogs so that's how I'm avoiding an incident 

Sorry if I was not clear...


----------



## zoey's mom (Apr 11, 2013)

Zoey is wonderful with children. She is left unattended with my two kids. My daughter is allowed to take her out on walks and to play. But I have raised my children to respect animals and I also have taught them to read a dogs body language. For example a dog that is wagging its tail is not always a good thing, if a dog is turning its head away or licking its lips it doesnt like what you are doing. If you are touching a dog and it growls at you it is not viscous it is just saying stop touching me! I have taught my children that dogs do talk you just have to speak/understand their language. I trust zoey with my children alone together 100%. When other children are over Zoey is supervised. Not because I dont trust her but because alot of children are not taught good canine intetaction manners. Zoey is now a big part of our town. She is allowrd to all the events. Thos is a huge accomplishment becuase when I first got her the majority of the town would not come anywhere near her. Heres a picture its at our town halloween party.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww that's sweet, nice outfit she has on 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I was actually just thinking about this topic. I don't have any children of my own, but yesterday and the day before I watched my friends sick son who couldn't go to day care. 

My pup is 6 months old and a bundle of energy, and I wasn't worried that he would bite, but that he would play too roughly and jump all over the kiddo who was only 18 months old. I tried an introduction while Thor was outside and I was holding the kiddo and Thor just jumped up and jumped up so I brought the kiddo back inside, got him settled in a safe area, and then leashed Thor and brought him to his crate. He stayed on the crate while kiddo was over and was brought outside using the leash. So no, at this point I don't trust him around children without close management, but not because of aggression, and I struggle with training him around kids since I don't have any lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I trust Hunter 100% with children, and he is around my mom's 1 year old god child fairly often. He's got heavy duty ball drive, and she has played with a toy that shoots balls everywhere with him sleeping directly beside her. No issues.

We have left them unattended for a few minutes here and there, he's very patient and gentle. In the end, he's still an animal. I don't leave him unattended with children, only occasionally with my mom's god child who is being raised with a GSD and a small dog at home. Wouldn't want to put my dog or the kid in any kind of potentially stressful situation.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I trust him with kids for sure, but I'd still never leave him alone with a child. Kids do rotten things when you aren't looking.


I completely agree with this.

I trust Sinister with children, he's very gentle and does really well with them. 

I don't trust children.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

We had dogs before kids and now have both. I don't trust or not trust my dog(s). I supervise. I teach my kids to behave. I protect my dogs and tuck them away when kids visit (I don't believe most kids have been taught to behave properly around dogs- so why should my dog have to be be bothered/hurt?!). I think we are doing well- 15 years of dog ownership and never an incident.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All of my dogs adore kids. I don't have any that live in the house, but when they visit the dogs LOVE it. Robyn is famous for walking past kids and giving them a big kiss as she goes by, I have to really watch her when we are somewhere and kids are around , she could really scare them. Mine are around kids by themselves. Some examples are if I'm still sleeping I wake up to find the dogs cuddling with the kids, if I'm cooking, or cleaning. I have found my golden retriever with a Mohawk courtesy of my then 5 yr old niece. That same niece really loves using treats to train the dogs and all of them obey her. I trust my dogs 100 percent with kids, not ever have they so muched as growled at them for any reason. I also trust my nieces and nephew because they know how I expect them to be with animals.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

My grandson is autistic..he makes way sudden moves and is very verbal...Sib hides..No, I will not let Sib around, unsupervised, any children..Not worth the risk..Sib is a dog...She does not know human compassion or caution...


----------

